# Sent print job to bypass tray, but printer keeps printing from main tray



## azshaker (Jun 10, 2009)

I am on a network printer--Toshiba e-STUDIO 233. I go to print a word document, select the bypass tray on the prompt, then I walk down the hall to the printer with my special paper to load in the bypass tray. By the time I get there, the printer has already printed my job from another tray. I know that if I put the paper in the tray beforehand, it will print from the bypass tray. But this doesn't work for us as there are so many people using the same printer. How can I get my bypass tray print jobs to print from the correct tray, without having to load the paper beforehand?

On a side note...I tried calling Toshiba with this question and was informed that there is a $100 fee for using the phone tech support service, or a $10/month charge for the service.


----------



## globaltel (Jun 16, 2009)

azshaker said:


> I am on a network printer--Toshiba e-STUDIO 233. I go to print a word document, select the bypass tray on the prompt, then I walk down the hall to the printer with my special paper to load in the bypass tray. By the time I get there, the printer has already printed my job from another tray. I know that if I put the paper in the tray beforehand, it will print from the bypass tray. But this doesn't work for us as there are so many people using the same printer. How can I get my bypass tray print jobs to print from the correct tray, without having to load the paper beforehand?
> 
> On a side note...I tried calling Toshiba with this question and was informed that there is a $100 fee for using the phone tech support service, or a $10/month charge for the service.


Hi,

Do you have a mail box on the Toshiba e-STUDIO 233 that you can send the print job to a hold?

globaltel


----------

